# How can I stop my dog eating poo??



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a 3 year old Westie who likes nothing better than eating poo. Fresh/old/his own/my other dogs poo; he doesn't care! It's making me feel sick and I can't break him of the habit. He's healthy and well fed, but he cannot resist eating it, even eating his own the moment he's done it. 
I know puppies often go through this stage, but he's 3 now! HELP! 
Fi


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

my puppy does this and we've read that letting them eat pineapple puts them off as they dont like the smell of it in poo or summut. Not to sure so would also like some tips on how to stop her.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok just a tipont come in after work and ask him for a kiss just incase hes had a fresh 1:whistling2:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

:lol2: 
Joking apart, he sends us reeling just by getting within 4 ft and ends up relegated to the utility room in disgrace. It's gross. 
Fi


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Have you tried tapping him on the nose while hes doing it so he asociates the little smack with eating said snickers but for god sake dont miss his nose that could be messy:censor::lol2:


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

have you tried a tin (cocoa etc)filled with beans and the lid taped so it rattles just throw the tin on the floor in front of the dog as soon as he starts to eat and shout no!!!! as loud as you can ,the aim is to scare the dog so it associates noise with poo eating and will hopefully stop


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Somthing else i'v just thought of When he does it you could should

"MERLIN STOP IT" "OH THATS JUST F:censor:G MAGIC":lol2:

Am i helping yet?


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

reef said:


> have you tried a tin (cocoa etc)filled with beans and the lid taped so it rattles just throw the tin on the floor in front of the dog as soon as he starts to eat and shout no!!!! as loud as you can ,the aim is to scare the dog so it associates noise with poo eating and will hopefully stop


Or knock him out with a can full of beans:lol2:

I'm sorry i'll stop now:whistling2:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Get a pack of Deter tablets give them to both the dogs for 2 wks and he'll stop eating poo - I use it everytime I have a litter of pups as all the bitches try to play mum so clean up after the pups. Trouble is after the pups are gone they carry on doing it so out with the Deter in their dinner everynight to put an end to the nasty habit again.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Look on the brightside... you don't have to clean up after him.

just feed him one meal and that's it.. bargain! eat food, poop, eat it, poop, eat it.


----------



## leecooper (Sep 6, 2008)

i read that its normal for most dogs in the wild as they use it as a vitamin/mineral that they are not getting in the diet


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

diverfi said:


> I have a 3 year old Westie who likes nothing better than eating poo. Fresh/old/his own/my other dogs poo; he doesn't care! It's making me feel sick and I can't break him of the habit. He's healthy and well fed, but he cannot resist eating it, even eating his own the moment he's done it.
> I know puppies often go through this stage, but he's 3 now! HELP!
> Fi


It is quite common among bitches to eat faeces after they have just pupped but seeing as it's a dog, then i would say he's lacking in some vitamins. You could try and mix his diet up a bit and try and find out what vitamins he might be lacking in.

It could also be a behavioural problem and something you are going to have to work on eradicating. Try and pick up any faeces as soon as he drops them but do it out of sight of him as he might associate you picking it up as a good thing. Hopefully it's just a phase he's going through but everytime he does it or goes to do it, make sure he is aware that it's not acceptable behaviour.

Good luck.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

tick said:


> Have you tried tapping him on the nose while hes doing it so he asociates the little smack with eating said snickers but for god sake dont miss his nose that could be messy:censor::lol2:


:bash: He knows it's wrong and runs the minute you spot him, usually with a few inches of turd cigar hanging from his mouth. 
 


reef said:


> have you tried a tin (cocoa etc)filled with beans and the lid taped so it rattles just throw the tin on the floor in front of the dog as soon as he starts to eat and shout no!!!! as loud as you can ,the aim is to scare the dog so it associates noise with poo eating and will hopefully stop


Yes, tried it with lemonade bottle and rice. Doesn't work as the delight of the poo exceeds the fear of the bottle. 



tick said:


> Somthing else i'v just thought of When he does it you could should
> 
> "MERLIN STOP IT" "OH THATS JUST F:censor:G MAGIC":lol2:
> 
> Am i helping yet?


 No, but you're making me laugh!



tick said:


> Or knock him out with a can full of beans:lol2:
> Very very tempting...
> I'm sorry i'll stop now:whistling2:





Schip said:


> Get a pack of Deter tablets give them to both the dogs for 2 wks and he'll stop eating poo - I use it everytime I have a litter of pups as all the bitches try to play mum so clean up after the pups. Trouble is after the pups are gone they carry on doing it so out with the Deter in their dinner everynight to put an end to the nasty habit again.


Aha...the voice of reason! Deter? As in deterrent? Where can I get them from? It doesn't help that the 2yr old Scottie often pees and craps in the kitchen overnight...Merlin eats it and all that's left is a wet stinky smear. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

"Deter" the name of the tablet - made by Genetrix I think. Most pet shops seem to sell it. Feed both dogs it - makes the poo taste nasty.................. or something! (Cos it tastes so good before??).


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for that... I will be getting into town pronto tomorrow to buy some!
Fi :2thumb:


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

good luck be interested to no if it works: victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

diverfi said:


> :bash: He knows it's wrong and runs the minute you spot him, usually with a few inches of turd cigar hanging from his mouth.
> 
> 
> Yes, tried it with lemonade bottle and rice. Doesn't work as the delight of the poo exceeds the fear of the bottle.
> ...


 I tried that deter stuff on a rescue dog I had in. Didn't work. waste of money. The reason the rescue dog ate crap was poor housetraining methods where he got punished for toileting so he decided he was being punished for going, not going in the house and decided to get rid of the evidence .
The only thing you can do it pick it up as soon as he goes, and put the other dog into a crate overnight if he isn't clean. You cantry squirting him with a waterpistol and shouting "no" if you catch him. As for the "he knows he's done wrong" bit,. We've had this discussion on another thread. Dogs do not know they have done wrong. They know that you are angry with them, that's all. They usually have no idea why exactly you are mad.What you see as guilt is usually worry that your anger will be directed at them.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I think but could be wrong so if i am can someone please correct me lol 

But i think its something to do with a lack of vitamin b in the diet you could try a lil extra of that in the diet and it may help 

thats if im right on that one lol


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I think but could be wrong so if i am can someone please correct me lol
> 
> But i think its something to do with a lack of vitamin b in the diet you could try a lil extra of that in the diet and it may help
> 
> thats if im right on that one lol


You're right Emma, it's vitamins B and K apparently.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fergie said:


> You're right Emma, it's vitamins B and K apparently.


 
*does the fat dance cos she it right* 

yay lol 

sorry thought so as im sure someone on another forum used to go on was having the same problem and that vit b was one of the vitamins that was lacking from the diet if they felt the need to poo eat


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No smacking on the nose or any other violence!!!!!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i think i physically scared my dog from doing this by launching at him shouting no with bag and gloves in hand every time he did it! and then MONTHS of watching him like a hawk! 

doesnt do it so often now, once in a while, but he aint half sick after it! stupid dog


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

i put a muzel on our she cvouldnt do it then, then i took it off an she has never done it since


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> No smacking on the nose or any other violence!!!!!!


Didnt say smack said tap theres a difference and where did the violence bit come from:whistling2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

tick said:


> Didnt say smack said tap theres a difference and where did the violence bit come from:whistling2:





tick said:


> Or knock him out with a can full of beans:lol2:
> 
> I'm sorry i'll stop now:whistling2:


I'm guessing thats where the violence came into it. Obviously you were being sarcastic but you know what this place is like. Somebody will always pick it up the wrong way (and i'm not talking about the dog poo) :whistling2:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I was told about adding rock sulphur to their water will also stop this.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

peaches said:


> I was told about adding rock sulphur to their water will also stop this.


Iheard this so im giving it a go as my dog is eating poo then wonts to give kisses to kids


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

its a hard call really, as dogs do this to absorb the remaining nutrients from it, like wolves do in the wild.... if your dog rolls in poo its because their far cousins wolves do this to mask their smells from their prey... its a tough one to challenge really because its all deeply embedded from their ancestors..


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

pineapple chunks in their food is a good one


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fergie said:


> You're right Emma, it's vitamins *B* and *K* apparently.


 
so a double whopper with cheese and large fries should stop it?


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Pineapple juice on the food is supposed to work but put it in all the dogs feed not just the offenders.
Rock sulphur does work as my pup did it but now he's stopped. I've got a strong stomach but eating turd infront of me knocked me sick.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> so a double whopper with cheese and large fries should stop it?


doesnt help mine tended to eat poo more! lol *mates used to give him cheese burgers from mac d's be hind my back (ide always know cus his breath stank of it) but that was the worst time

i moved him from pedigree to tesco's own and its stopped since maby change the food


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I tried that deter stuff on a rescue dog I had in. Didn't work. waste of money. The reason the rescue dog ate crap was poor housetraining methods where he got punished for toileting so he decided he was being punished for going, not going in the house and decided to get rid of the evidence .
> The only thing you can do it pick it up as soon as he goes, and put the other dog into a crate overnight if he isn't clean. You cantry squirting him with a waterpistol and shouting "no" if you catch him. As for the "he knows he's done wrong" bit,. We've had this discussion on another thread. Dogs do not know they have done wrong. They know that you are angry with them, that's all. They usually have no idea why exactly you are mad.What you see as guilt is usually worry that your anger will be directed at them.


I have had dogs all my life (and I'm now 41) and have never had problems training any of the many I have owned, so a comment of poor housetraining is rather judgmental. I would NEVER punish any dog for toiletting in the house and have always calmly removed the dog from the soiling and cleaned the area up unobserved. Merlin does know what he's doing and if we are watching him unobserved, he will actually look around to see if anyone is watching before eating it. As soon as I sternly say NO he walks away from it, but obviously I can't watch him 24/7 to eradicate the behaviour, and we try to ensure poo scooping is done immediately.
I normally agree with crating, but the Scottie who pees and poops in the kitchen overnight was a rescue dog and unable to be crated due to psychological reasons. 



Emmaj said:


> I think but could be wrong so if i am can someone please correct me lol
> But i think its something to do with a lack of vitamin b in the diet you could try a lil extra of that in the diet and it may help
> thats if im right on that one lol


I will talk to the vet to get some Vitamin supplements. Thank you.



Zoo-Man said:


> No smacking on the nose or any other violence!!!!!!


No, I never physically punish the dogs.



Nebbz said:


> i think i physically scared my dog from doing this by launching at him shouting no with bag and gloves in hand every time he did it! and then MONTHS of watching him like a hawk!
> doesnt do it so often now, once in a while, but he aint half sick after it! stupid dog


Unbelievably, Merlin is never sick afterwards.



leo19 said:


> i put a muzel on our she cvouldnt do it then, then i took it off an she has never done it since


This is a Westie; have you ever tried muzzling one..? LOL!



peaches said:


> I was told about adding rock sulphur to their water will also stop this.


Where can I get rock suphur?



leggy said:


> Iheard this so im giving it a go as my dog is eating poo then wonts to give kisses to kids


Yup, exactly what Merlin wants to do!



bampoisongirl said:


> pineapple chunks in their food is a good one





gnipper said:


> Pineapple juice on the food is supposed to work but put it in all the dogs feed not just the offenders.
> Rock sulphur does work as my pup did it but now he's stopped. I've got a strong stomach but eating turd infront of me knocked me sick.


Pineapple chunks/juice sounds interesting, I will also try that, although any dog that's happy to eat s**t will probably also enjoy pineapple flavoured s**t? Worth a try though.


*Just **as a footnote, I told my partner that "Deter" tablets had been recommended; he thought I said "De-Turd". :rotfl:
Will let you know what happens over the next few weeks. Thanks for all your replies.**
Fi*


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Where can I get rock suphur?

Pet shops should sell it : victory:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

diverfi said:


> Where can I get rock suphur?


If not the pet shops, just put it into to google and loads of pet supplies sites will come up.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you! :2thumb:
Fi


----------



## Red Bar (Sep 5, 2008)

Its lacking in somthing in its nurtration.
Have you took it to the vet?


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Red Bar said:


> Its lacking in somthing in its nurtration.
> Have you took it to the vet?


No, he seems fit and healthy in every other respect and is fed on a complete dried food, so I thought that should have the required nutrition?
I asked the vet about his revolting habits some time ago, and they didn't have any suggestions really. I've transferred to a different vet practice recently and Merlin is due for his vaccination next week, so I will ask the new vet then. 
Fi


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

My lab used to do it. I used Deter with great success.
And there were no nutritional deficencies, he was on a top quality dried food. I did take him to the vet but she said basically they just like it....YUK!
Before I used deter I used pineapple, no luck at all, tabasco on the poop...etc etc.....

Good luck


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Red Bar said:


> Its lacking in somthing in its nurtration.
> Have you took it to the vet?


We spoke to a vet and my dog is happy and health she just likes eating poo :lol2:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Will definitely buy some Deter (or De-Turd as my OH calls it...!)
Just had a look at Rock Sulphur, but a bit concerned that it is a lump of mineral you put in that gradually dissolves in the water bowl. Both dogs are such pigs, they would eat it the moment they realise there is something in the bowl, which is probably not a great idea!
I went to a vet surgery and a pet shop today asking for Deter; neither had a clue what it was, so I'll have to order it online.
Fi


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

we had same problem.and you either have to use a deeper dish or place some mesh on top of the sulphur.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

leggy said:


> we had same problem.and you either have to use a deeper dish or place some mesh on top of the sulphur.


Aha.. thank you! 
Fi


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

REALLY REALLY wish i didnt choose to read this 1 while eating my tea.



Any1 want some meatballs?


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> REALLY REALLY wish i didnt choose to read this 1 while eating my tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Any1 want some meatballs?


:lol2:


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

I've also heard its all the chemical crap they put in dried rubbish to encourage dogs to eat it thats still palatable even after its been through the digestive system. Do the dogs a favour and feed them on raw for a bit and notice all the differences in them.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pets At Home sell Deter tablets


----------



## wizzasmum (Mar 6, 2006)

gnipper said:


> I've also heard its all the chemical crap they put in dried rubbish to encourage dogs to eat it thats still palatable even after its been through the digestive system. Do the dogs a favour and feed them on raw for a bit and notice all the differences in them.


 
Agree totally - my dogs now have raw food all the time. There is far less poo and that which there is is digested to the point of there being not a lot left, so not worth eating anyway, they never ate it but did a lot of sniffing of each others, now they don't. I would not go back to dry feeding.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I bought staffy bitch at 3 months, she came to me with this "issue" of eating her own poop, it freaked us out too, it's not plesant to witness nor to have her breath on you afterwards.

I enquired about it and was told it was either lacking vitamins or a habit that originated for being scolded (by voice not by hot water before anyone starts :Na_Na_Na_Na: ) by her breeder/owner when she messed in the house, we don't know what it was to this day, we changed her diet a few times over the first year and eventually it stopped, THANK GOD!!! I couldn't cope with an adult dog doing it, especially as she now sleeps on our bed!!! lol


Hope you manage to "Deter" Merlin from his naughty habit


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

gnipper said:


> I've also heard its all the chemical crap they put in dried rubbish to encourage dogs to eat it thats still palatable even after its been through the digestive system. Do the dogs a favour and feed them on raw for a bit and notice all the differences in them.


I agree. Have a look at the Raw Meaty Bones diet, find a decent butcher and give it a go!


----------



## jamilia532002 (Sep 8, 2008)

i have a 7 month old german sheppard that does this its well discusting iv tried the deter tablets but found they gave him very bad squits lol. im now putting a bit of grapefruit juice in with his dinner and that seems to be helping with the problem at the mo.


----------



## jamilia532002 (Sep 8, 2008)

my vet also told me its natural for them to do it as they would to it in the wild to clean up after themself so hes really only trying to make less work for you lol


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Buy a cat! They're not as stupid! :2thumb:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

very amusing thread.... whilst hiking one time i took a crap and unblivably the dog scoffed it. suffice to say i now regard dogs as unintelligent life forms...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

daisyleo said:


> I bought staffy bitch at 3 months, she came to me with this "issue" of eating her own poop, it freaked us out too, it's not plesant to witness nor to have her breath on you afterwards.
> 
> I enquired about it and was told it was either lacking vitamins or a habit that originated for being scolded (by voice not by hot water before anyone starts :Na_Na_Na_Na: ) by her breeder/owner when she messed in the house,


 That's why 'scolded' and 'scalded' are spelled differently so that people know the difference between being told off and being burned by hot water.:lol2:


----------

